# A. Lange & Söhne Smartwatch?!?



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

Wot? An A. Lange & Söhne smart watch?!? Oh yes!

This is the Chronos disc on my Saxonia Thin 37mm! I just got the thing. It's too soon to tell how well it works. But at least it fits!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow!amazing! It looks like an Ordinary Clock,but not a smartwatch! What's more ,its thickness is only 37mm,is there a battery inside it?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

sportssam said:


> Wow!amazing! It looks like an Ordinary Clock,but not a smartwatch! What's more ,its thickness is only 37mm,is there a battery inside it?


There is no battery inside the case. If you look carefully at the second photo you can
notice the "smart" stuff is stuck outside on the back of the case.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

How does it attach?

Is there any risk of magnetizing the ALS?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Levity aside, your Saxonia Thin is gorgeous. That one is my likely next target (albeit probably in 2018)...


----------



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

They say there's no magnetic risk. So of course I made the stupidest possible decisions and stuck it on the back of my Lange. I guess if I'm going to make a mistake I'll make a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

rationaltime said:


> There is no battery inside the case. If you look carefully at the second photo you can
> notice the "smart" stuff is stuck outside on the back of the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Yeah.what is it?I don't know what you can do with this smart stuff.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I got so fed up with Chronos's games over the past several months that I swore I wouldn't buy one, even if they ever made good on their word to investors. Now that the heat of my anger has subsided, I'm starting to look at it again and would really appreciate your thoughts about it as you use it more . . . including whether you would buy it again, if you had the chance.

I like the idea of giving my Swiss watches a rudimentary notification capability; otherwise, I may jump on the new Samsung Gear S3 bandwagon.

Rob


----------

